# اصنع مرش الفوم لصناعة سندويج بنل بنفسك



## بيبرس العراق (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

ارجو من الاخوة من لديه فكره او مخطط عن المرش مادة الفوم لصناعة سندويج بنل والحقن بهذه المادة
وهل بسطاعتي صنع المرش اذا كان سهل وشكرا


----------

